# Reptile Bite's



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*whats the worst bite you have had ?*
*off a reptile of course :lol2:*


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

off a leo god those things are nasty


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

ive been bitten by bds, leos and cresties, none of them really hurt tbh, just shocked me as i wasnt expecting it


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

oh i forgot to mention
the worst ive had is of a common boa about 4 ft


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

my leo bit the tip of my finger. lol

thats my worse.


----------



## spinnerpete (Sep 4, 2007)

10ft afrock python nasty snake that was


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

been bit by 3 boas 2 geckos an iggy a uromastyx a corn and a beardie but worst was a python as that was a hospital trip as it went through a vein in back of my hand....didnt hurt though:2thumb:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I've been bitten by all of the 'Big 5' although not all were that big!
The worst bite I ever had from a reptile was from a 12ft Burmese python that latched on to the tricep area of my arm for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

i tend not to get bitten much tbh

but my worst was a Green Iguana to the forarm


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I know you said reptile, but my horned frog got me once. I felt like my finger was gummed by an old lady.


----------

